# New to Siser Easy Weed heat transfer vinyl..help!



## subieguy2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am new to the entire field of heat presses and heat transfer vinyls. I was wondering if someone can give me some advice. I ordered a sample of siser ezweed heat transfer vinyl. I followed the instructions per the video on siser's website. It said to pre-press the shirt then at 305 degrees press the heat transfer vinyl for 15 seconds. I am having trouble getting the heat transfer to set into the cotton shirt as well as I would like. I pulled the backing off after pressing the vinyl. Can I re-press this shirt at a hotter temp?

I guess a better way of stating this is I want the end result to look as close to a silkscreen as possible. Kind of set into the fibers of the cotton shirt. Is this possible?

If not how hot and how long should I press these?

Here is the press I am using. Again I am very new so I bought one on a budget 
*IllumaPress 15"x15" High Pressure Heat Press Machine Gen II 3802 *


Any help or tips on using the press and the siser material would be greatly appreciated!

one more thing...has anyone tried out feller's heat transfer vinyl?....how did you like it? 
(sorry for the novel!)


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you talk to the vendor from whom you got the sample? Tell them your objective of getting a soft hand like screen printing using the product? 



subieguy2 said:


> I am new to the entire field of heat presses and heat transfer vinyls. I was wondering if someone can give me some advice. I ordered a sample of siser ezweed heat transfer vinyl. I followed the instructions per the video on siser's website. It said to pre-press the shirt then at 305 degrees press the heat transfer vinyl for 15 seconds. I am having trouble getting the heat transfer to set into the cotton shirt as well as I would like. I pulled the backing off after pressing the vinyl. Can I re-press this shirt at a hotter temp?
> 
> I guess a better way of stating this is I want the end result to look as close to a silkscreen as possible. Kind of set into the fibers of the cotton shirt. Is this possible?
> 
> ...


----------



## subieguy2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I did try to contact them.....they are not responding to my calls or emails. They have good pricing and such...but apparently terrible customer service.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Siser is all I use, to me it has a soft hand not to thick. I press at 302 for 13min. If you are having a problems it may be your press? I would order samples from a different company of contact Imprints warehouse and order samples of there vinyl.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

jmj said:


> I press at 302 for 13min.


13 minutes? It doesn't take that long to bake cookies.


----------



## Mollygrubber (Dec 14, 2007)

Are we talking tshirts or polos or what? For t's it works great for me.

Have you checked the temp of your press with a guage to verify the reading on the display? Are you using med pressure? 

I sometimes put a silicone sheet on and repress for a few seconds.


----------



## subieguy2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am pressing on a cotton t-shirt. I have not used a temp gauge to check it. I will try that. My press doesn't have a pressure setting....more or less just an adjustable knob on the top of it. What would happen if I were using too much pressure?


Mollygrubber said:


> Are we talking tshirts or polos or what? For t's it works great for me.
> 
> Have you checked the temp of your press with a guage to verify the reading on the display? Are you using med pressure?
> 
> I sometimes put a silicone sheet on and repress for a few seconds.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am a fan of Siser EZ Weed and I press for about 10 seconds. I am a bit confused about what you mean when you said _" I am having trouble getting the heat transfer to set into the cotton shirt as well as I would like." _Is it not sticking to the garment?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

If the vinyl is adhering to the shirt, but you don't like the feel (hand), then you might try samples of different kinds of vinyl. I find Siser to be a little thick or heavy-handed, but some customers ask for it by name. My personal favorite is multicut (ultra) from Joto Paper.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

brice said:


> 13 minutes? It doesn't take that long to bake cookies.


Sorry 13 seconds


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Bought my easy weed from Specialty Graphics last week.

Ok, I have tried two different temps, 305 and 320 and different clamp times. From 10 seconds to 15 seconds.
And different clamp pressures.

I am having problems with the vinyl not sticking while peeling hot. It is all text.

My press is a Stahls Mighty Press.

White easy weed vinyl on a 100% cotton blue Gildan t-shirt.

So far I have had better luck peeling while cold.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

34Ford said:


> Bought my easy weed from Specialty Graphics last week.
> 
> Ok, I have tried two different temps, 305 and 320 and different clamp times. From 10 seconds to 15 seconds.
> And different clamp pressures.
> ...


I also source my vinyl from specialty graphics and although this has only happened once, this could be your issue. I ordered Siser EZ Weed Extra for Nylon. When I pressed it for the recommended time, it would not stick. I tried different pressures, different temps, still it would not sick. I decided to press it on a scrap piece of cotton and sure enough it pressed fine. Turns out they sent me Siser EZ Weed instead. The paper they had wrapped around the vinyl clearly stated EZ Weed Extra but because it would adhere to cotton, I knew a mistake was made in the warehouse. I called them up and told them and they shipped out the corrrect product the same day. 
Call the office and talk to someone about it. Tell them the product will not stick and ask if they are sure they sent you the correct product. I am sure they will make it right.

Katrina


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

And there is no markings on the back of this vinyl to tell me what I have. Uh.

This could be a problem for both of us because they could say I dont know how to apply it correctly before they admit they sent the wrong vinyl.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

34Ford said:


> And there is no markings on the back of this vinyl to tell me what I have. Uh.
> 
> This could be a problem for both of us because they could say I dont know how to apply it correctly before they admit they sent the wrong vinyl.


I have had two issues with them since I began buying from them 3 or 4 years ago. Both times they solved it immediately. It was no issue at all, I explained to them the problem, they said OK I will re-send the order. Simple. Call them and explain what you are doing. They may offer other suggestions but usually they take your word for it. Tell them it did not work and they will send out the correct product. Me getting the wrong product has only happened once, the other issue was that they sent the package to my old shop address when the invoice showed it was being shipped to my new shop address. Luckily I sent a worker over to the old shop location and the package was sitting on the steps so problem solved. But when i was sent out the wrong vinyl, they did not argue, they did not accuse me of using it wrong, they simple apologized for sending out the incorrect product and shipped out the correct item the same day. They didn't even ask for the incorrect product to be shipped back. Just call them they will do the right thing.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Specialty Graphics asked me to tell them what the lot number is on the vinyl I have.
Said there has been some bad batches that has been reported by Siser.

That would be the white easy weed.

Im waiting on their return email.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Call and talk to Grant he will will help you out. I wouldn't wait on an email, I would call them. they always pick up when I call and take care of the issue right then.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Grant is who I have been emailing.

Kathleen at Siser told me to talk to Dave and request a return.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I just received 3 different colors of blue from Specialty so this weekend I will give them a try.
If they go better than this white I will defiantly ask to return it.


----------



## No Face (Mar 19, 2007)

There are several types of vinyl some specific to certain fabrics. Make sure you got the right stuff. If you're looking for a real soft hand feel, there's this material the Stahls Id sells called Fashion Film and I think it has a real nice feel to it. If not try imprintables warehouse their eco-film is really nice.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

34Ford said:


> I just received 3 different colors of blue from Specialty so this weekend I will give them a try.
> If they go better than this white I will defiantly ask to return it.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I just did 16 shirts.

The two blues and one violet easyweed vinyls was wonderful.
Easier to weed and easier to peel the clear film off. In fact when I opened my press and removed the teflon sheet the film was already curled up and loose.

So I beleive I can safely say this white I have is defiantly bad.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad things worked out for you Dennis.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally worked out for me just now.

Siser has confirmed I have some defective white and is replacing it and letting Speciality know they need to remove from their shelves.


----------



## chica729 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't used siser but, I have used Digi Cut. I set the temp at 325 and press for 16 seconds with a teflon sheet over the vinly (there is less chance of the carrier sheet stick to the platen). I then let the vinly cool down and peel the carrier sheet away. I then place the shrit back on the press and press again for another 15 seconds with a telfon sheet covering. When I am still not happy with the outcome I will press again with a teflon sheet for 6 second increments until happy. Hope this helps.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

My help is coming in a "good" roll of easyweed.
I knew when I pressed the blue and violet that the white had to be bad.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

chica729 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't used siser but, I have used Digi Cut. I set the temp at 325 and press for 16 seconds with a teflon sheet over the vinly (there is less chance of the carrier sheet stick to the platen). I then let the vinly cool down and peel the carrier sheet away. I then place the shrit back on the press and press again for another 15 seconds with a telfon sheet covering. When I am still not happy with the outcome I will press again with a teflon sheet for 6 second increments until happy. Hope this helps.


1. How is that helping, the OP is using a totally different product. 2. I have used digi-cut and never have I had to press that many times. I press at 320° for about 18 seconds and it's done. Why are you pressing so much. What is it that you are not happy with that makes you keep pressing? Maybe you got a bad batch or something.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

34Ford said:


> Finally worked out for me just now.
> 
> Siser has confirmed I have some defective white and is replacing it and letting Speciality know they need to remove from their shelves.


Good to hear it is working out. They seem pretty honest over there at least to me. I have a roll a white from them but mine work fine and I have had it for a few months so maybe mine was from a different batch.

So how do you like the Siser?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No Face said:


> If not try imprintables warehouse their eco-film is really nice.


I was under the impression eco-film was just rebranded easyweed?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> Good to hear it is working out. They seem pretty honest over there at least to me. I have a roll a white from them but mine work fine and I have had it for a few months so maybe mine was from a different batch.
> 
> So how do you like the Siser?


Called Speciality and the guy immediately knew about the bad white easyweed.
He told me that a batch of Siser's the release film was to sticky.

Boy was he right.

Im very happy with the blues and violet I pressed. If this replacement white is as good I dont see how another product could be better.


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like a heat or pressure problem.


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

Was using thermo flex from coastal, but since trying siser easy weed i am hooked. Great stuff!


----------



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

subieguy2 said:


> ...one more thing...has anyone tried out feller's heat transfer vinyl?....how did you like it?
> (sorry for the novel!)



I actually just did a shirt with Fellers vinyl Fibron and I liked it a lot. It has a very soft-hand to it. I haven't tried EasyWeed but I want to get some, just to compare the both.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

floridabruce said:


> Was using thermo flex from coastal, but since trying siser easy weed i am hooked. Great stuff!


 I am happy to hear you like the EasyWeed. We now have an EasyWeed Stretch that has the same workability as the EasyWeed. This material was geared towards the performance wear as it has great stretchability. Added benefits are a softer hand & a matte finish. You can hardly tell there is a material on the shirt. This material works on 100% cotton, 50/50, 100% polyester & lycra/spandex. Contact a Siser distributor to get a sample to try. You will love it!!

Happy Printing!!


----------



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

KathleenS said:


> I am happy to hear you like the EasyWeed. We now have an EasyWeed Stretch that has the same workability as the EasyWeed. This material was geared towards the performance wear as it has great stretchability. Added benefits are a softer hand & a matte finish. You can hardly tell there is a material on the shirt. This material works on 100% cotton, 50/50, 100% polyester & lycra/spandex. Contact a Siser distributor to get a sample to try. You will love it!!
> 
> Happy Printing!!


Do you happen to know of any distributors for EasyWeed in SoCal area. I' ve been wanting to try Siser.


----------



## bigfoot702 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can we just iron on a small piece of easy weed?


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

I guess you could.... 302 Degrees for 10 to 15 seconds - medium to heavy pressure. Must stay at temperature for entire time under pressure or will not adhere...



kollide762 said:


> Do you happen to know of any distributors for EasyWeed in SoCal area. I' ve been wanting to try Siser.


----------



## GluedToTheBlue (May 28, 2015)

I have been using easy weed Extra for a few years now on very thin nylon fabrics.
I use two pressings, after the first remove carrier. 
Then a second. I look for a very slight glue line around the vinyl.
my temps are 320F @ 13 seconds fro both presses.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

The material you are applying the EasyWeed Extra on is a fixed fabric. When you apply too much pressure, the adhesive will ooze out to the sides. Lighten up on the pressure & this should eliminate the problem. To remove the excess adhesive, simply cover with a cotton cloth & reheat for a few seconds. This should wick away the adhesive.

Happy Printing!!


----------

